# Two Dolphins Dory/Tender.



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

This Beautiful hand made Mahogany and Cedar Dory was built by Two Dolphins LLC, completed this year. It's classic rocker lines, high bow and self-bailing hull make it a perfect tow-able tender for your sloop or trawler. Two Dolphins will be happy to outfit a variety of custom seating, oarlocks, tow line attachment eyes, or anything else you could imagine!

LOA: 15' 11"
Beam: 4'
Max. Power: 15hp

Two Dolphins LLC
Lew Barnes - _Owner_
[email protected]
(904) 392-1367
6921 Richards Pl
Saint Augustine, FL 32080
Asking price of $2000

Our apologies, these pictures were taken during the build and shortly after the maiden voyage, more pictures coming soon!


----------

